# What's a fair price for a used DTG Kiosk printer



## mizsak (Mar 15, 2009)

I wonder if anyone out there can advise me of a fair price to purchase a used Kiosk printer? The seller claims he has made 1200 shirts on the machine so far. Thanks for your help.


----------



## mizsak (Mar 15, 2009)

The printer is listed as: DTG HM-1 Kiosk printer.

Included with the purchase are: printer, set of inks, pre-treat sprayer, pre-treat stand (custom built), software, 2 adult boards, youth board, Insta 15" x 20" heat press, custom built heavy duty table, original box and instructions. 

The printer is 1.5 years old claimed to have printed 1200 t shirts. Seller is asking $13,000 for the whole lot. What do you think?


----------



## stix (Feb 3, 2008)

That is wayyyyyyy too much. I would contact Don at DTG East for a refurb.


----------

